# Banana honey?



## sevo3711 (Apr 17, 2011)

Searching the forums for "banana" and "honey" as well as other keywords gives results related to the fact that the alarm pheromone smells like bananas. NOW I wonder: what risk if any will nectar collected from banana plants have on not just honey characteristics, but also hive behavior, etc. I can't find anything on beesource or on the web that talks of bees viz. banana plants.

Any insight from members from the south FL area or other areas where bananas grow would be greatly appreciated.:s


----------

